
Memento: Adding time to the web - coderintherye
http://www.mementoweb.org/
======
lucasjung
If widely adopted, this could be very useful for holding politicians,
corporations, government agencies, or other powerful/influential/public
individuals/groups accountable for their statements. It is common practice for
such entities to change their websites and then act like their new positions
or opinions were the ones they had held all along. We already have tools (e.g.
Google's cache) catching weasely acts like this, but a tool like this would
make the job a whole lot easier.

Unfortunately, it looks like it only works if the website's owner implements
the framework, and the weasels have very little incentive to do so.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Well there is always the internet archive as well, check it out:
<http://www.archive.org/>

